# Cycling onto/off of Long Beach Island?



## SpankingSally

Spending a week on LBI in August and want to bike onto the island, and back to the mainland after the vacation.

Does anyone have any info on Rt. 72? 

I've driven it before and looking at google street view, it seems very, very sketchy.

Do people bike this or is this just a dumb idea?

Thanks.


----------



## SeaRay

I have never left the island on bike but was planning to last week when I was down there, then I saw the causeway bridge is now under construction. It does not look too bad getting off the island, but getting back on may be a bit sketchy.


----------



## NJBiker72

I rode on and off once from Galloway. Take the lane if you do it. May be a problem with construction but riding the shoulder I cannot tell you how many cars and trucks buzzed me. Basically it feels like riding the Interstate. 

It is unfortunate that many Jersey beach towns are not more accessible by bicycle.


----------



## SpankingSally

Thanks all. 

NJBiker72 -- What do you mean "take the lane" (instead of the shoulder). Do you just mean ride IN the lane to force cars to swing wide (as opposed to sitting far into the shoulder and getting buzzed)? Or is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## NJBiker72

SpankingSally said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> NJBiker72 -- What do you mean "take the lane" (instead of the shoulder). Do you just mean ride IN the lane to force cars to swing wide (as opposed to sitting far into the shoulder and getting buzzed)? Or is there something I'm missing here?


IIRC, it is a 4 lane bridge. Two lanes in either direction. Narrow shoulder, if you can even call it that. More like an unraised curb. 

So yes, ride in the right lane. Make drivers pass you in the left lane. I am certain you will get some angry honks but I remember the ride over the bridge to be less than pleasant.

It was two years ago so my recollection could be off.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle

:wink5:


SpankingSally said:


> Spending a week on LBI in August and want to bike onto the island, and back to the mainland after the vacation.


Where ya comin' from?


SpankingSally said:


> Does anyone have any info on Rt. 72?


Year old info... but since I've done this spin twice (once as a one-way, and once as a round-trip maiden-century) {see here}, maybe some of my memories have some value.

72 is actually a pretty pleasant spin until you get to Stafford Township/Manahawkin. That's why I think it's relevant to find out where you're coming from. Want to know just how much of 72 you have to use. Me- I have to use all of it. Shoulder is ample, for the most part. I've received word-of-mouth warnings that Township police frown on continuous shoulder-riding (especially on weekends, when you'll find yourself passing cars by doing this)- but it seems that this "free advice" was worth the price. Never got troubled by cops for shoulder-cycling. On the other hand, you're _guaranteed_ to aggravate auto users by taking up a full lane of traffic with your bicycle. [It doesn't matter to them that traffic's crawling- just the _thought_ of a bicycle directly in front of them galls some drivers.]

Last year, there was construction at the Route 9 interchange. That's the bad news. The good news is- nobody's moving anywhere quickly- so there's more time to react to the roadway's occasional "unscheduled events." One other observation- road-debris can be pretty fierce on the Bridge over Barnegat Bay- not so much for the quantity (which I think is consistent with the volume), but for the lack of avoidance options. [No shoulder on the bridge.] Brother Van Cycle recommends Kevlar-belted tires.:wink5:


SpankingSally said:


> Do people bike this or is this just a dumb idea? Thanks.


Can't speak for "people" but there's at least one "person" who's done this- and would do it again.


----------



## trener1

I was just there the other day, I think that it's rideable but looks less then fun, I opted to
drive off LBI, parked in Strafford and got in a long ride from there, a bit of a pain but seemed to me to be the safest bet.


----------



## RJP Diver

I do it all the time. No problem at all, though as others have pointed out it's not a lot of fun. I tend to leave the island very early AM, and get off of 72 as soon as I get to the mainland.

Do take the lane.

That said, there is some construction going on currently where the bridge lands onto the island. (Cedar Bonnet Island, technically.) Not sure what impact that will have on cycling, as I did not ride this past weekend.


----------



## RJP Diver

RJP Diver said:


> That said, there is some construction going on currently where the bridge lands onto the island. (Cedar Bonnet Island, technically.) Not sure what impact that will have on cycling, as I did not ride this past weekend.


FYI






Long Beach Island causeway project creates confusion, anger - pressofAtlanticCity.com: Today's Top Headlines


----------



## Rob T

*Off LBI Ride*



SpankingSally said:


> Spending a week on LBI in August and want to bike onto the island, and back to the mainland after the vacation.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on Rt. 72?
> 
> I've driven it before and looking at google street view, it seems very, very sketchy.
> 
> Do people bike this or is this just a dumb idea?
> 
> Thanks.


There is a 40+ mile group pace line ride I highly recommend that leaves Port Republic Tuesday Night (I believe they meet at the White church in center of town) at 6:00 or 6:30. They also go out on Sunday at 9:00 AM from a lake spot right around the corner from the church (this is ride I am familiar with but have heard the Tuesday ride is better). Great people pretty fast pace - 20+. Beautiful roads (very flat). It is about 35 minute drive from LBI but worth it. Its exit 48 off Parkway. Send me private message and I can give you more information/contacts. 

Regards.


----------



## RJP Diver

FYI - rode on and off the island twice this past weekend. Was no worse than usual (pre-construction) including riding back on around 2pm on a Friday afternoon,


----------



## Gourley

[HR][/HR]As long as you keep your lane , stay to the side you'll be fine. I have done it many times. Plan on riding over it this weekend and the length of the island also


----------



## RJP Diver

Gourley said:


> [HR][/HR]As long as you keep your lane , stay to the side you'll be fine. I have done it many times. Plan on riding over it this weekend and the length of the island also


Keep an eye out for a guy on a black Cervelo R3 wearing a Garmin jersey with the Brazilian flag on it... that'll be me.


----------



## trener1

RJP Diver said:


> Keep an eye out for a guy on a black Cervelo R3 wearing a Garmin jersey with the Brazilian flag on it... that'll be me.


Were you riding yesterday afternoon? I was driving and saw a guy in a Garmin kit on a Cervelo.


----------



## RJP Diver

trener1 said:


> Were you riding yesterday afternoon? I was driving and saw a guy in a Garmin kit on a Cervelo.


Nope, just came back down for the weekend. Heading out now, though.


----------



## SpankingSally

Update: I was on LBI and you'd have to be crazy to cycle on and off the island. I guess if there is traffic that is not moving it could be slightly less suicidal, however I'll never make that ride.


----------



## bmp956

I did it going onto the Island before 6:30 on a Sat, and even with the light traffic, it was pretty death-defying.

Just watched that video, and wholly crap, the new bridge won't be done until 2020?!? I go over it a few times a week during the day and I never see more that 10 human beings at anytime working there, not including the trucks coming and going. Here's an idea, how about NOT hiring Gomer's Bridge Building Co. for the lowest bid possible who's going to take forever to complete it, leading to cost overruns on top of 7yrs of inflation. 

My state can be so stupid.


----------



## RJP Diver

On and off the island several times in the last few days. No problem at all - take the lane and pedal like crazy!

Being down here most weekends... I need to get off the island when riding. One can only go up and down the same three roads so many times. And on weekends, forget it with all the joggers, strollers, rollerbladers, and people on those stupid Nordic-trac looking things. 

Worst case scenario, you can drive to Manahawkin and then ride south.


----------



## NJBiker72

RJP Diver said:


> On and off the island several times in the last few days. No problem at all - take the lane and pedal like crazy!
> 
> Being down here most weekends... I need to get off the island when riding. One can only go up and down the same three roads so many times. And on weekends, forget it with all the joggers, strollers, rollerbladers, and people on those stupid Nordic-trac looking things.
> 
> Worst case scenario, you can drive to Manahawkin and then ride south.


If I ever do it again, this is what I would do. Tried sharing the lane. Extremely scary.


----------

